# KOLATONA



## tftfan (Jun 17, 2013)

A new one for us today. 

 KOLATONA Co.GRAND RAPIDS, MICH.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 17, 2013)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 17, 2013)

Any info....  Thank You


----------



## celerycola (Jun 17, 2013)

Kolatona - invented in 1894 in Huntington Indiana by Michigan native George McLin (who left Michigan to avoid a grave-robbing charge). McLin received his medical training in the best hospitals of Philadelphia, London, and Edinburgh - also inducted a Mason by the Prince of Wales. Kolatona was a kola and celery carbonated drink that was bottled in twenty cities by 1900. Grand Rapids franchise was granted in 1898 and Kolatona was popular there well into the 1920's. Other towns where Kolatona was bottled spread from Ohio to the Dakotas and Oklahoma. I have probably twenty Kolatona bottles from Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, and Oklahoma, a couple of trade cards and a wood crate from Grand Rapids. The drink was bottled in Huntington IN into the 1950's in acl bottles.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank You for the info . Cool history ! [8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 19, 2013)

I think I see ROOT on the heal so that should help with the date if I'm right. [8|]


----------



## celerycola (Jun 21, 2013)

This may be the oldest Kolatona bottle. It is an English style "dumpy seltzer" probably from Huntington IN.


----------



## celerycola (Jun 21, 2013)

Early crowns from Grand Rapids MI. Possibly the earliest bottles when the plant opened in 1897.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> Early crowns from Grand Rapids MI. Possibly the earliest bottles when the plant opened in 1897.


 

 Those are nice. That little blob is purdy too ! When Melissa pulled the bottle from the muck it was covered  but I could still see the embossing. Thought it was maybe a SS coke till we rinsed it off. Not to mention my eyes are just bad . [][]


----------

